# Make your own Bayeux Tapestry story



## Krug (Jan 10, 2004)

Using elements from the Bayeux tapestry, you can make your own story:
http://www.adgame-wonderland.de/type/bayeux.php

And some examples:
http://www.somethingawful.com/articles.php?a=1817

You know, stuff like:







and


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Jan 12, 2004)

lol that's freakin' hilarious! I'll try to create some myself...

AR


----------



## Tsyr (Jan 13, 2004)

Yeah, that was posted a month or so back... fun, but I kept running into some bug where I couldn't adjust certain things...


----------

